# flail mower



## starkey

I have a Mahindra 1816 HST and i'm thinking of getting a 5 ft flail mower for it. Does anyone know if my 18 hp is enough to run this equipment. I would be mowing 3 inch or less grass not brush. Should I consider a 4 ft instead? I am looking at the units for sale at AgSupply. Looks like a Caronni from the picture. Help me out if you can. Thanks.


----------



## MBTRAC

Flail mowers are great, but somewhat HP hungry - I'd count on around 5-7hp/foot to run one, much less HP & you're going to be putting the tractor under excessive load - the 3pl on any stadnard 18hp tractor is going to be working hard to balance/lift a 5' flail. 

If your primary use is to maintain grass/lawn @3" or less IMO a 3PL mower or a lighter weight bush hog are more cost effective options which will provide a superior "finish"


----------



## starkey

*flail mower info*

Thanks for your advice. It doesnt come with a stated HP requirement but i bet i;m on the fringe.


----------



## JoeBuyer

starkey said:


> I have a Mahindra 1816 HST and i'm thinking of getting a 5 ft flail mower for it. Does anyone know if my 18 hp is enough to run this equipment. I would be mowing 3 inch or less grass not brush. Should I consider a 4 ft instead? I am looking at the units for sale at AgSupply. Looks like a Caronni from the picture. Help me out if you can. Thanks.


I would say no, but it depends on how thick the grass or weeds are you are trying to cut. As mentioned above, they are HP hogs.


----------

